# 2x free Waxstock tickets up for grabs (Collection: near Ely, Cambs)



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been fortunate to win 2 free tickets from G3 who have a stand at the show.

However I can't make it now, so these are going free for anyone who can collect from my house near Ely, Cambridgeshire (too late to post them).

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's good of you to offer them up to someone for free.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> That's good of you to offer them up to someone for free.


No takers yet mind!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Bump!


----------

